# review my puppy



## forza (May 5, 2014)

Hi. I bought my pitbull from a shady thug type backyard breeder. Hes apparantly 6 weeks old. Here are some pics does he look healthy? And can you guess if hes mix. And what kind of pitbull is he blue nose? Im new here im about to post pics


----------



## forza (May 5, 2014)




----------



## forza (May 5, 2014)

Your whole dog is a shade


----------



## forza (May 5, 2014)




----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

Nose color is just that color, it is not a type of dog. As far as what he is, without a pedigree he is a mutt. A cute mutt though!

Click on Unipitahoulacorn in my signature for good information regarding purebred vs mutt.

Regarding his health, schedule a vet visit. He needs his 6 week deworming and such.

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## forza (May 5, 2014)

Thank you! So does he look healthy? For a six week pit. Hes got a big round belly is this bad?


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

That's pretty normal,
He needs a worming though.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Yeah he is probably full of worms! Definitely get him dewormed as soon as possible and take him to the vet to make sure there aren't any other issues.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

I agree with Coach, sounds like worms, I would also not take him to go the bathroom or around any of your other animals until you have a vet check him out. Parvo can take adult dogs as well, so just get him in and vaccinated and vetted.

Six weeks is early to leave their mothers. Prime socialization occurs from 4-8 weeks. Start learning about confidence building and once your dog is vetted socialization will be key to try and curb any behavior issues that could come up from being removed early. Sure is a cute pup thanks for sharing!


----------



## Carla Restivo (Feb 17, 2014)

forza said:


> Hi. I bought my pitbull from a shady thug type backyard breeder. Hes apparantly 6 weeks old. Here are some pics does he look healthy? And can you guess if hes mix. And what kind of pitbull is he blue nose? Im new here im about to post pics


Don't say "blue nose" when you are talking about APBT colors. Your pup is _blue brindle._. BECAUSE he's "blue brindle" (the correct term for his color), he automatically has a blue nose. He appears to be an APBT -- might be able to tell more when he's older or in a better picture. It does look like he needs to see a vet -- big belly, scab on ear, coat is dull. Get to a vet and get him on a vaccination, worming schedule.


----------



## rome2014 (Mar 15, 2014)

Just to chime in, not to come off as rude or brash, it seems you are a relatively new dog owner. Research as much as you can regarding the breed in general and ask as many questions as you need to in order to be a responsible dog owner.


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

Carla Restivo said:


> Don't say "blue nose" when you are talking about APBT colors. Your pup is _blue brindle._. BECAUSE he's "blue brindle" (the correct term for his color), he automatically has a blue nose. He appears to be an APBT -- might be able to tell more when he's older or in a better picture. It does look like he needs to see a vet -- big belly, scab on ear, coat is dull. Get to a vet and get him on a vaccination, worming schedule.


Not trying to nitpick but lots of dogs can appear to be something they are not, especially at such a young age. People often think my dogs are different breeds than they are, just because some think they "appear" to be something doesn't mean a thing.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

TeamCourter said:


> Not trying to nitpick but lots of dogs can appear to be something they are not, especially at such a young age. People often think my dogs are different breeds than they are, just because some think they "appear" to be something doesn't mean a thing.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Exactly!! I know I've said this before, but it's worth saying again. My mutt boy is automatically assumed to be a Rottweiler mix based solely off his markings. People seem to forget that both Dobermans and German Shepherds both can and do come in black and tan. His paperwork from the shelter says he's a lab mix, which may very well be true, but I definitely see a lot of GSD traits.

Mobile.....at the moment....on petguide.com app


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Just wanted to show y'all this... for those who weren't around when I acquired Roller...

Here's some pix of him as a puppy...




























Here he is as a young adult...




























Just some examples for y'all. He appeared to be a possible Rottweiler mix as a pup, but as he's grown into an adult dog, he now appears to be and displays many characteristics of a GSD, as well as some characteristics of the Lab as well.


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

ThaLadyPit said:


> Just wanted to show y'all this... for those who weren't around when I acquired Roller...
> 
> Here's some pix of him as a puppy...
> 
> ...


Aw I like Roller In a way he kind of reminds me of my last girl Precious.









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Thanks! That's the resident guard dog. He's been training Cookie to alert to strange sights/sounds and how to chew on sticks lol.

Mobile.....at the moment....on petguide.com app


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

ThaLadyPit said:


> Thanks! That's the resident guard dog. He's been training Cookie to alert to strange sights/sounds and how to chew on sticks lol.
> 
> Mobile.....at the moment....on petguide.com app


Oh that's awesome they are getting along now Precious was thought to be some of the same mixes (GSD, Lab, and who knows what else). It sounds like they shared similar personality characteristics, she was a great resident guard dog.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Yes very good they're getting along. Roller displays many traits I've seen common to be GSD traits/characteristics. I'm perfectly okay never knowing what he is, but I do know he's a special breed. He's one of the best dogs I've ever had and I absolutely love how he interacts with my children. He's such a ham too lol.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## marie1 (May 15, 2014)

i was actually wondering if someone could maybe tell me what bloodline my dog is?


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

We can't tell by pictures what bloodline(s) a dog is based off of. To help you better understand, bloodlines are equivalent to a family, or mix of families. If you don't have registration paper and a pedigree, we will never be able to tell you any information about your dog ancestry.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

